# buying a Muzzleloader!!



## goosefreak

I'v posted a similar question before (which will be mentioned at the bottom), but this time it is serious, I feel a compulsive money transaction coming on and its going to be a Muzzleloader, 

I'v always been an Archery hunter, but I'm so busy chasing elk that alot of times I just eat my deer tag (this years opener I got onto some big bucks) but they gave me the slip, had I had a rifle or muzzleloader I could have finally killed my dream buck, but i'm too passionate about Archery Elk that I don't preserver and devote my time chasing these big buck............................................Then Waterfowl season starts.....

My father inlaw got a muzzy last year, and now i'm going to finally pull the trigger on one myself. I told him that he and I need to start muzzy hunting and that way we can re-establish the tradition family deer camp.

I never have had family camping in the past because when I Archery Deer hunt I backpack in DEEP. and that gets old quick, so I'm having my uncle breed some of his horses together so I can have 1 or 2, so they can pack me in instead of me packing me in. until the horses are bred and to the rightful age of riding, my father inlaw and I will again start this family tradition of camping while him and i go hunt.

The Question: I'm thinking i'm going to buy a CVA which one is better the optima? or the Accura?

does CVA make them in a .45 cal? I want the .45 cal (faster, Flatter)
I will never hunt elk with a muzzleloader because this Archery Elk passion I have guys!, well it runs DEEP. 

and lets say for some reason I do hunt elk once with a muzzy, 
then i'll smoke'em with a .45

I have a buddy who's dad uses a .45 and my buddy tells me (according to my buddy) that the load his dad has worked up is equivalent or close to a 30-30..
does that sound right? or close to? 

I'v read just a little on the .45 and it sounds like a killer and i'm all about flat and accurate, I do realize that i can shoot the .45 in a sabbot out of a .50, but at this point I feet pretty set on the .45

I need opinions on the CVA muzzleloaders, or some leads on better ones maybe??that don't cost an arm and a leg
and I know the .50 is dang popular, but i'd like to hear some input on the .45 cal

Thanks


----------



## ridgetop

Everything I have ever read, the 50 cal. is the best all around cal. ballistics wise.


----------



## manysteps

In my 30 some years of muzzleload shooting, I've never been a fan of CVA's quality... poor/inconsistent at best.

That said, I don't know anything about the inlines. All I've ever shot (and will ever shoot) are sidelocks or flintlocks.

Choosing a .45 cal may be a bad choice these days for the same reason a .54 could be... They just don't manufacture many of them, and the same goes for the ammo.

If I were in your shoes, I'd be suggesting a sidelock Thompson Center in .50 cal... but if you're wanting an inline, I don't have any suggestions.


----------



## Critter

I agree on the sidelock muzzle loader. There is just something about them that I like more than the inline. Plus I actually prefer a more realistic hunt with one and open sights instead of a inline that was designed to be used with a scope and sabots. But I do like my .50 Thompson Center Triumph for both accuracy packing since it weighs a few pounds less than my .54 sidelock. 

Also what manysteps said about ammo, you will be highly restricted with a .45 over a .50. I know that there is hardy anything out there for a .54 but that doesn't matter to me since I have a bullet mold for it and shoot pure lead bullets out of it.


----------



## RandomElk16

That CVA accura V2 is no joke. It is a fantastic gun. The optima is a good gun, but it is the "value" version. An extra hundred aside, go with the accura and the bergera barrel and you won't ever need another gun. As far as I know, it's 50 cal only.

As far as the .45, the .50 runs circles around my ol .45. If you want to be super traditional, keep archery hunting. They seem to be more accurate now than a traditional muzzy.


EDIT: I must add that I personally use a TC Encore and wouldn't have it any other way. The Triumph is also fantastic and if you aren't switching barrels will treat you well. That said, I recently spent a day at the range with an Accura V2 and was impressed. So, let budget decide.


----------



## Packout

I have 50s and a 54. I like the 50 cal best. I have a buddy with a 45 and it is dead-on accurate. He shoots sabots out of it in Utah. He bought the 45 because he hunts Colorado a bit and you can't use sabots there and he wanted the smaller bullet. 

I'm not much a fan of CVA. Spending an extra $100 upfront will pay-off in the long-run. Never had a problem with Thompson side locks. I like the feel of the sidelock and the look of it, but I've been known to still shoot bucks with a round ball, so take it for what its worth....


----------



## klbzdad

TC Encore Pro Hunter 209 .50 if you like the inlines. 

Traditions Hawken.....nothing better!


----------



## sagebrush

you're going to find allot of cva haters on this forum most are T/C pro only. I have owned cva, knight, t/c, and Lyman. any one of these will work. it just comes down to how much are you willing to spend. I can find some new knight elite's and extreme for under $400 on gun broker. the knight ultra lite is one sweet muzzle loader and not much price difference than the t/c pro hunter.

the cva accura v2 is a good muzzle loader to around $400 is just as accurate as any other one on the market these days the thumb hole stock is very nice also. the breech plug is way better than the t/c speed breech design. 

im not here to tell you which one to buy that is up to you, but like I said any one will work. I have a .45 cal also yet to shoot it planning on real soon will be using 200 grain bullets in it. from my understanding the 200 grain and sabot works best, just you'll be limited on the distance.


----------



## Nambaster

CVA wise I bought a wolf for $160.00 at Sportsmans Warehouse. After owning a Thompson Center Black Diamond with a scope on it and even trying several loads on the TC the Wolf simply destroyed the TC in consistency. If I were out shooting my 30-06 side by side with my Wolf out to 200 yards the groups are pretty much the same. 

In my opinion CVA is the only way to go if you want a gun that is easy and for beginners. Everything is so basic and there is very little that you can do to mess things up. The settings on the open sights are so basic that if I took my scope off in the field I could mount the open sights back on and hunt with them if my scope somehow gets knocked off. 

If the Accura is a glorified version of the Wolf then it is definitely the Ultimate muzzleloader. I shoot the Hornady Crush Rib Sabots that fit around a .44 mag round. Which is even tighter than the .45 cal rounds. I have found that they are very streamlined and accurate. They exceed the consistency of the powerbelts and with the expansion of 1.5 times their size I am not too concerned about killing diameter. 

The advantage of Barrel length of Optima and then the Accura over the Wolf is enough to consider purchasing them. If my wife gives me a bigger allowance for a muzzleloader in the future I would definitely upgrade to the Accura.


----------



## utahbigbull

Gonna get addicted Nate!!! Been muzzy hunting for 5 years and of all three seasons, muzzy is the best! I shoot a Thompson Triumph and love it hoss.


----------



## utahgolf

Cva optima, great bang for your buck. Easy to clean, and shoots straight. Can't ask much more than that.


----------



## DallanC

CVA had a terrible reputation for quality from burst barrels, blown out breech plugs and other major issues. Seems lately they have improved things quite a bit... but there is alot of history of blown up guns to overcome.

It was so bad there for a while Chuck Hawks did an article on it:

http://www.chuckhawks.com/cva_muzzleloader_blow-up.htm

That said, DO go with the 50 caliber. There is a minimum legal projectile weight for elk and it will limit your options with the 45.

As for inline vs Hawkin, its 6 of one and half a dozen of the other. BOTH can come with fast twist sabot barrels or scope mounts. Not alot of difference between them... but one major plus to the inline design is the addition of a safety. I also as a left handed shooter, hate having my eyes so close to the hammer / cap ignition on a sidelock (not many left handed sidelocks out there).

-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak

thanks guys, I am open to buying a .50 
the reason I want the .45 is because I hear they are just down right accurate, and you can still shoot a 200 gr bullet. I'm aware that the .45 isn't as popular as the .50, but i'm sure I'll always be able to get bullets, especially if I buy a bunch at a time.

I'm all about fast and accurate, so I guess what I want to accomplish is being able to shoot a "tight" group at 200 yards, I'm looking for the least amount of compensation from a range of....oh we'll say 75-200 yards. 

like I said, this gun will probably never go elk hunting as you all know i'm die hard archery elk, 

so what is better to shoot as far as accuracy? a powerbelt?? or a sabbot?? 
like I said guys, I'm open to a .50, but for the little I have heard about the .45 its been good. 

also, what is best? a scope? or open sight? what is more versatile??

whats the speed of a .50 at different ranges?
i'm leaning towards CVA, but i'm going to look at some TC too


----------



## redleg

I buillt 2 CVA sidelocks in the 80s and my favorite hunts have been the muzzlloader hunt. I have taken several bucks, a 5 oint bull and a mtn goat. with those kits I built myself.


----------



## RandomElk16

Chuck is very biased based on financial backing by "friends"... Aka firearm companies.

Here is a great thread about the Accura V2 and different loads:

http://www.huntingpa.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2222156&page=1


----------



## utahbigbull

Nate, with a 50 cal and not being able to have a magnafying scope, they are as accuarate and quick as you could ask for. A 250 grainn Barnes pushed by 110 grains of Blackhorn 209 will put you up around 2100 fps. If you are sighted in a couple inches high at 75 yards, it is hold the cross hairs on the shoulder and pull the trigger on the critter out to 200 yards and can get 1 1/2" moa groups. Anything beyond 200 is pushing the ethics without a magnafying scope.

Dont shoot powerbelts -O,-


----------



## utahgolf

I have a tc hawken hunter scope.... It's ok. With my eyes I really can't tell too much of a difference between different 1x's. That's why 100 yards is my max distance.


----------



## Nambaster

Thumbs down on the powerbelts. The Saboted Xtp's have been a lot more consistent from my gun.


----------



## RandomElk16

The thread I posted is a great reminder, if you want to know what works best with your gun, try a few things. The hollow-point powerbelts shoot great outta my gun. Went to the range to make sure I am ready for the season, adjusted how I needed at 100 yards and hit the bullseye. Put that sucker right back in the case.

Buy a few different kinds of rounds. Heck, buy whatever sabots you want and I will trade a few powerbelts with you so we can both try something different. Offer stands for anyone 

Green hollow-points for me out-shot the platinum Aerotips. And, they kill stuff.


----------



## utahbigbull

And Powerbelts if shot at too high of a velocity will fragment before mich if any penetration is achieved on an elk from what I found with my set up. Some guys love em and it's all good.

I just ordered up a T/C impact from sportsmans last night for Mason to use this year. With the online order discount Sportsmans has for Labor day, ship to store price came to $277 out the door. Original price was $309 plus tax and shipping. If youre just looking to plink around Nate, $277 is pretty dang cheap for an american made and quality (for the price) muzzle stuffer!!


----------



## utahgolf

You can't go wrong with a Barnes bullet. 290 grain tez. Great bullet for deer and elk.


----------



## goosefreak

okay guys thanks for your input!! I have made a decision to go ahead with the .50 cal, and to be honest I think i'm going to go ahead and get the CVA Accura V2.

Let me ask all of you this, what kinds of powder/pellets are good?

I was thinking of getting some triple 7 and pyrodex pellets and a couple different bullets and seeing what groups best. does anyone have input on that??

is loose powder better? if I shot loose powder I would probably try blackhorn 209 or whatever that powder is called..

whats the pro's and con's?

I do like the convenient of the pellets. 
either way i guess I would carry around 3 or 4 of those speed loader tubes.

guys I'm getting serious here


----------



## DallanC

goosefreak said:


> Let me ask all of you this, what kinds of powder/pellets are good?


My bread and butter load that works in both my Rem700ML and my rebarreled Hawkin is 90grns Pyrodex under a .44 cal, 240grn XTP using Hornady Green Sabots. Will cloverleaf all day long with either gun (swabbing between shots). 300grn XTP over 120grns is my Elk load.



> I was thinking of getting some triple 7 and pyrodex pellets and a couple different bullets and seeing what groups best. does anyone have input on that??


777 is one of the worst powders I ever used. Accuracy was atrocious. I have a 3/4 full bottle you can have if you are anywhere near me. Amusingly Ive been trying to give that powder away for 7-8 years now... cant give it away.



> is loose powder better? if I shot loose powder I would probably try blackhorn 209 or whatever that powder is called..


IMO, loose is better. It ignites easier and you can fine tune your loads.



> I do like the convenient of the pellets.
> either way i guess I would carry around 3 or 4 of those speed loader tubes.


+1 on speed loaders.

-DallanC


----------



## manysteps

I would definitely use loose powder... 5 grains can make or break the way your gun shoots. If it works out that your groups are just as good with the pellets, fine, but I'd start by using loose powder.

Experiment at the range between 80 grains and 110... maybe even 150 to find your gun's sweet spot.

Every gun (even ones of the same make/model) will act different with different bullet/powder combinations.

If you can't get a tight group, switch bullets, and go back to trying different powder charges until you feel like you have "the load".

Good luck, and welcome to muzz hunting!


----------



## bugchuker

goosefreak said:


> okay guys thanks for your input!! I have made a decision to go ahead with the .50 cal, and to be honest I think i'm going to go ahead and get the CVA Accura V2.
> 
> Let me ask all of you this, what kinds of powder/pellets are good?
> 
> I was thinking of getting some triple 7 and pyrodex pellets and a couple different bullets and seeing what groups best. does anyone have input on that??
> 
> is loose powder better? if I shot loose powder I would probably try blackhorn 209 or whatever that powder is called..
> 
> whats the pro's and con's?
> 
> I do like the convenient of the pellets.
> either way i guess I would carry around 3 or 4 of those speed loader tubes.
> 
> guys I'm getting serious here


I have an Accura V2, I love it. I put a Vortex Strikefire 2 on it this year and have had some good shooting. I'm using 120greq BH209 and Hornady FTX 225 gr bullets. You'll need a different breech plug to shoot the BH209, but it isn't too costly.


----------



## Nambaster

goosefreak said:


> okay guys thanks for your input!! I have made a decision to go ahead with the .50 cal, and to be honest I think i'm going to go ahead and get the CVA Accura V2. My dream muzzleloader the accura has the simplicity of the other break action CVA's but it is the prime muzzleloader of them all I can only imagine that thing out shoots pretty much everything there is out there.
> 
> Let me ask all of you this, what kinds of powder/pellets are good?
> 
> I was thinking of getting some triple 7 and pyrodex pellets and a couple different bullets and seeing what groups best. does anyone have input on that?? I use the pyrodex pellets because they were the cheapest. So far I love them. They have that wrotten egg smell and they are dirty and I hear that the 777 powder is cleaner but like DallanC says you can't give that powder away.
> 
> is loose powder better? if I shot loose powder I would probably try blackhorn 209 or whatever that powder is called..
> I hear the Blackhorn 209 powder will give you a slight edge and for those who need that edge they do it at great expense. If you want to shoot blackhorn 209 out of a CVA muzzleloaer you have to order a special breach plug from them that is customized for blackhorn 209 powder
> whats the pro's and con's?
> 
> I do like the convenient of the pellets.
> either way i guess I would carry around 3 or 4 of those speed loader tubes.
> Pellets are so much easier and consistent for me I am sticking with pellets.
> guys I'm getting serious here


See the red above


----------



## utahgolf

I shoot a 290 grain barnes tez, pushed behind 130 grains of triple 7 in pellets. (2 50's and a 30 grain pellet.) I don't have the best eyes or greatest trigger pull, all those years waterfowling I guess. :-| But here's a grouping at 100 yards with that combo just shooting off of a blanket for a rest. Is it the greatest? no! but is it more than good enough? yep! especially cause I don't shoot over a hundred yards. If I were taking really long shots or was bored and wanted to spend some money to try and shrink that grouping an inch than I'd go with BH209... I'm pleased with triple 7 pellets. easy and more than accurate enough.


----------



## justismi28

If you break down the cost of each shot, most standard bullet\powder combinations will be within $.50. Whether you are shooting an expensive Barnes, Hornady SST, Powerbelt, or any bullet with any powder, shot for shot your price is close. I think at the end of the day, you need to find what matters to you, as all will perform on game (some better than others, but all will kill with proper shot placement)
For me, I get a kick out of shooting my ml and getting my groupings as tight as possible. That said, I don't even hunt with the load that groups best. I hunt with the 250gr Barnes TEZ pushed by 105 gr BH209 out of my Accura V2. Its still MOA at 200 yds, but it isn't the tightest grouping load I have. I shoot it because I believe in the performance of that bullet at all ranges. 2 yds out to 250 it performs. 
I'll advise against pellets if you enjoy fine tuning loads. If you don't want to mess around with perfecting your load then shoot them, they work for a lot of people. If you want to invest more than just your mild interest shoot powder. Its not inconvenient, and I daresay that with speed-loaders most loose powder shooters can reload as fast as any pellet shooter out there.


----------



## MWScott72

Good choice on the .50 cal. If you're just going to have one smokepole, that is the caliber to have. It's legal basically everywhere where the .45 is hit and miss in various states.

Don't shoot powerbelts! They are horrible accuracy-wise (at least they always were out of my Knight disc and super discs). Any of the good saboted bullets mentioned will work. It's just finding one that your individual gun likes. 

I have shot pyrodex, 777, and blackhorn 209. They will all work within whatever system you use them in; HOWEVER, pyrodex is MESSY! 777 is better, and BH 209 has been a dream. With BH 209, it's so easy to clean my muzzy after a day at the range, I almost forget that it's a front stuffer. I would shoot loose powder for consistency's sake. If you use BH 209, they don't come pelletized. It's loose only.


----------



## goosefreak

THANKS guys! I got my Accura V2 and I got the BH209 breech plug and I have even got a can of BH209 powder! I think I'm going to start with a Barnes TMZ 250gr. how would the Barnes TEZ compare to the TMZ??

I'm going to buy several speed loaders for sure, but what do you guys use to measure your loose powder? what brand? and whats more accurate?

I plan on sighting in dead nuts at 100 yards, what are all of yours ballistic coefficient??

I'v heard some of you like 105gr of powder and some like 115 or 120 gr of BH209 powder so when i go to the range I think i may start with 110 gr of powder????

and I'll be shooting mostly deer with an elk once and a while, should I try and get my 250gr to work or should I just jump up to 290?
I just want to shoot 1 bullet mostly.. I want to figure out 1 bad to the bone load and stick with it.thats what i'm thinking as of now. I think the 250 would shoot flatter, but a Barnes 290 would body slam an elk I would think


----------



## utahgolf

I like the 290 grain, it drops deer and is perfect for elk! and I prefer the TEZ much more than the tmz... Loading those tmz's down my optima was a chore but the TEZ'S were a dream.


----------



## RandomElk16

goosefreak said:


> THANKS guys! I got my Accura V2 and I got the BH209 breech plug and I have even got a can of BH209 powder! I think I'm going to start with a Barnes TMZ 250gr. how would the Barnes TEZ compare to the TMZ??
> 
> I'm going to buy several speed loaders for sure, but what do you guys use to measure your loose powder? what brand? and whats more accurate?
> 
> I plan on sighting in dead nuts at 100 yards, what are all of yours ballistic coefficient??
> 
> I'v heard some of you like 105gr of powder and some like 115 or 120 gr of BH209 powder so when i go to the range I think i may start with 110 gr of powder????
> 
> and I'll be shooting mostly deer with an elk once and a while, should I try and get my 250gr to work or should I just jump up to 290?
> I just want to shoot 1 bullet mostly.. I want to figure out 1 bad to the bone load and stick with it.thats what i'm thinking as of now. I think the 250 would shoot flatter, but a Barnes 290 would body slam an elk I would think


Congrats man! I think you will love it!


----------



## Critter

It is a little late for you this year but check out Thor Bullets. They are a size specific ML bullet for your muzzle loader that are manufactured by Barnes for Thor. They will send you a couple of sample packs with 4 bullets in each, and each bullet in the pack will be a different diameter for you to check in your rifle for the best fit. Then once you find the one that fits the best you order directly from Thor.

I'm going to try their 300 grain bullet for my ML elk hunt this year.


----------



## manysteps

Shoot what your gun likes best, and shoot it well... Hit the kill zone like you would need to with an arrow and all the ballistic arguments go right out the window.

Welcome to the muzz club!

(now to just get you to get out of the "inline" club  )


----------



## RandomElk16

Critter, i just posted about the Thor in another thread. Let me know how they work!


----------



## goosefreak

utahgolf said:


> I like the 290 grain, it drops deer and is perfect for elk! and I prefer the TEZ much more than the tmz... Loading those tmz's down my optima was a chore but the TEZ'S were a dream.


what makes the TEZ easier to load then the TMZ?


----------



## goosefreak

also guys I appreciate all your input on this subject, as I want to learn to be the best muzzleloader that I can personally be.

what is your preferred source, instrument, device to measure your loose powder?


----------



## utahgolf

goosefreak said:


> what makes the TEZ easier to load then the TMZ?


I assume the plastic is thinner??? The 290 grain TEZ loads perfectly, good tightness/seating when loading it, without using a ton of pressure to force it down. I didn't like how loose the 250 grain tez bullet loaded though, too "loose" I felt like...The 290 grain really just "feels" right, at least in my optima....and if you need a follow up shot, good luck loading the tmz in a dirty barrel, my buddy bent his ramrod trying to load a tmz. but every barrel truly is different. Find what works.


----------



## Critter

utahgolf said:


> I assume the plastic is thinner??? The 290 grain TEZ loads perfectly, good tightness/seating when loading it, without using a ton of pressure to force it down. I didn't like how loose the 250 grain tez bullet loaded though, too "loose" I felt like...The 290 grain really just "feels" right, at least in my optima....and if you need a follow up shot, good luck loading the tmz in a dirty barrel, my buddy bent his ramrod trying to load a tmz. but every barrel truly is different. Find what works.


Mr golf:

I am not sure on what the diameter of the Barnes TMZ or the TEZ are but TC likes to keep their bore fairly tight and I have found that a bullet of .501 fits the best and one that is .502 will not even think of going down the barrel of my Triumph. That is where the Thor bullet comes in handy. They send you a test kit of 4 different bullets diameters. .500, .501, .502, and .503 for you to try. The only problem is that they don't give any instructions on how to check them. I found that the .500 slides down the bore with no effort and the .502 will not even start without a hammer. The .501 goes down easier than I would really like but it shoots fine in my ML over 90 grains by volume of Blackhorn 209. If I increase the powder load to 110 grains by volume the groups start to open up to 10"+.

Thor also offers a 250 grain bullet and a 300 grain one.


----------



## MWScott72

goosefreak said:


> also guys I appreciate all your input on this subject, as I want to learn to be the best muzzleloader that I can personally be.
> 
> what is your preferred source, instrument, device to measure your loose powder?


I have a friend who has an electronic scale that measures out to 5 decimals. I only go out to three. If you shoot 100 grains of BH209, it comes out to 4.536 grams. That number is burned into my brain as it is the best powder load for the 375 grain bullet coming out of my Knight .52.

If ever anything should body slam an elk, this load combo should be it.


----------



## nelsonccc

RandomElk16 said:


> Chuck is very biased based on financial backing by "friends"... Aka firearm companies.
> 
> Here is a great thread about the Accura V2 and different loads:
> 
> http://www.huntingpa.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2222156&page=1


Thought I'd comment. I've been looking at getting into muzzleloading too. It seems people either like CVA or hate them. A lot of people cite the bad reputation and recall. I've found that the recall was in 1997 and they replaced the guns from 1995 & 1996 with a free replacement. Yes their reputation took a hit but that was 17 years ago. Seems that they are now widely considered to be good, affordable, and reliable guns. I read somewhere in my research a letter from the CVA owner, owning the recall and mistake and vowing to improve.

I'm looking hard at either a CVA Accura, Wolf or TC Encore.


----------



## sagebrush

CVA Accura can't go wrong with this one


----------



## RandomElk16

nelsonccc said:


> Thought I'd comment. I've been looking at getting into muzzleloading too. It seems people either like CVA or hate them. A lot of people cite the bad reputation and recall. I've found that the recall was in 1997 and they replaced the guns from 1995 & 1996 with a free replacement. Yes their reputation took a hit but that was 17 years ago. Seems that they are now widely considered to be good, affordable, and reliable guns. I read somewhere in my research a letter from the CVA owner, owning the recall and mistake and vowing to improve.
> 
> I'm looking hard at either a CVA Accura, Wolf or TC Encore.


If you have the budget, skip the wolf. I have hands on with the Accura V2 and use the Encore myself. Both are solid muzzleloaders, and you won't need to buy another after. I use to think the Optima V2 was the best bang for buck, and it kills for its price range! However, that Accura V2 is a lot of gun with so many features for a price you won't get anything even comparable for, IMO. Thats coming from a TC user.


----------



## DallanC

I'm considering a Accura for my boy as a Christmas present.


-DallanC


----------



## nelsonccc

RandomElk16 said:


> If you have the budget, skip the wolf. I have hands on with the Accura V2 and use the Encore myself. Both are solid muzzleloaders, and you won't need to buy another after. I use to think the Optima V2 was the best bang for buck, and it kills for its price range! However, that Accura V2 is a lot of gun with so many features for a price you won't get anything even comparable for, IMO. Thats coming from a TC user.


I've kind of set a $500 budget, but I'd like to be out the door with all required stuff for that price. I'm planning on using it mostly in Nevada and Utah and NV is an open site only. So I don't need to buy a scope. I'm pretty much looking at 5 options; 
Accura V2($500)
Optima V2($278)
Wolf($244)
TC Pro Hunter FX($580)
or finally the TC Impact($298)

I'm leaning towards the CVA's. I like the Optima or Wolf since I think I'll have extra $ to buy the necessary goodies. I do however have time, so if I decide to get the Accura I do have till next fall to get it all together and figure it out. The gun will be a santa present. I do like the longer length of the Accura but the lighter weight of the Optima and Wolf.


----------



## DallanC

nelsonccc said:


> I've kind of set a $500 budget, but I'd like to be out the door with all required stuff for that price. I'm planning on using it mostly in Nevada and Utah and NV is an open site only. So I don't need to buy a scope. I'm pretty much looking at 5 options;
> 
> Accura V2($500)
> Optima V2($278)
> Wolf($244)
> TC Pro Hunter FX($580)
> or finally the TC Impact($298)


Where are you getting those prices? Thats nuts... you can find V2 Accuras for well under 400 new.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=accura&x=0&y=0

-DallanC


----------



## Nambaster

Yep if you go to sprortsmans the Accura is $349.00 the Optima is $259.00 and the Wolf $169.00 

Since the origins of this post I have killed 2 deer with my CVA wolf. I use powder pellets and the gun is very easy to use. If you are shooting open sights the Accura has better open sights. The breach plug is the same on all 3 guns. The thing about the Accura is you get more barrel length and a Bergara barrel. Some like the Bergara's and some don't. 

I still have 2 elk to kill with my Wolf before the year is over... :grin:


----------



## nelsonccc

DallanC said:


> Where are you getting those prices? Thats nuts... you can find V2 Accuras for well under 400 new.
> 
> http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=accura&x=0&y=0
> 
> -DallanC


Here 
http://www.muzzle-loaders.com/muzzleloader-rifles.php
I can see they have Accura V2 ranging from $400-$500, but I figure if I'm dropping that much coin then I should go ahead and get the thumbhole, nitride one that is $498. Though I think I would be happy with the $450 stainless realtree model (which $394 on your site, THANKS!).


----------



## RandomElk16

The Accura with NO thumbhole(they suck anyway) and in camo and the coated barrel can be had for $400(Just saw the above saying the stainless realtree for $394 which is accurate). The rest of the stuff is simple here n there cost. Cleaning kit - $10 Bullets - $20 Powder - $20 Old tackle box for the crap - Free.

The Accura comes with a nice rod and a good strap. 

All and all, around $480-$500, but you don't need to buy it all at once, bullets can wait till the shoot. Season is almost over and holidays are coming so good deals will be everywhere. This is a setup that you won't need to replace and can be handed down for years.

The Optima is also a good option.


----------



## goosefreak

Well, I ended up with the CVA Accura V2.. I'm shooting a 290gr Barnes TMZ with 110 gr of BH 209 powder and it rocks the house! accurate as can be. i'm glad I bought my Accura!


----------

